# HTC's Unrootable phone, is this the future of Android?



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll caveat this by saying that someone may find a way to defeat this system once the phone makes it into the wild but according to T-Mobile the G2 will have code stored in ROM that will automatically un-root a device and restore it to original code. If this become the norm it will kill a lot of the appeal Android holds for serious nerds.

http://www.droid-life.com/2010/10/0...sy-calls-rooting-crowd-small-subset-of-users/



> There is a small subset of highly technical users who may want to modify and re-engineer their devices at the code level, known as "rooting," but a side effect of HTC's security measure is that these modifications are temporary and cannot be saved to permanent memory. As a result the original code is restored.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> I'll caveat this by saying that someone may find a way to defeat this system once the phone makes it into the wild but according to T-Mobile the G2 will have code stored in ROM that will automatically un-root a device and restore it to original code. If this become the norm it will kill a lot of the appeal Android holds for serious nerds.
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2010/10/0...sy-calls-rooting-crowd-small-subset-of-users/


Think it is the wave of the future, would not be supprised if all the other manufacturer's follow it, including Apple


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

bobukcat said:


> If this become the norm it will kill a lot of the appeal Android holds for serious nerds.


I'm not even a serious nerd and it would kill it for me.
I can see both sides of the issue, but ultimately I compare it buying a new car.
If I want to get in there and tweak the engine and swap out a performance chip, then that's my business. I understand the warranty may be voided, but that's a risk I'd like to have the right to take.

Furthermore, isn't Android OS open source software?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Marlin Guy said:


> I'm not even a serious nerd and it would kill it for me.
> I can see both sides of the issue, but ultimately I compare it buying a new car.
> If I want to get in there and tweak the engine and swap out a performance chip, then that's my business. I understand the warranty may be voided, but that's a risk I'd like to have the right to take.
> 
> Furthermore, isn't Android OS open source software?


Android itself is open source but imagine the build for each phone is not and that's probably spelled out in the EULA you agree to when buying it, since I've never actually read the thing I don't really know.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> Android itself is open source but imagine the build for each phone is not and that's probably spelled out in the EULA you agree to when buying it, since I've never actually read the thing I don't really know.


you can pretty well make book on the fact the phone manufacturer's are paying a licensing cost for android, that makes it theirs to do with what they want to.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh ye of little faith. CM is almost finished rooting the G2, according to his Twitter reports. Won't be long.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> you can pretty well make book on the fact the phone manufacturer's are paying a licensing cost for android, that makes it theirs to do with what they want to.


Google gives the Android operating system away, no licensing fee. It is open source, that is what gives the carriers the right to do what they want with it, it's also the same right for independent developers such as Cyanogen to make custom roms.


----------

